# Importing to Canda



## Kesslan (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey folks, figgured I'd hit up the forum here on the subject of importing fursuits to Canada (Or hey for those of you who make em, exporting). My suit is presently being worked on by a builder down in the US, but i'm up here in 'The Great White North'. I also know our Customs officials just love to tax every little bloody thing they can, but there are some things they let through untaxed.

Now I've heard stories of folk getting suits from makers in the US with no massive out of this world duties, and others who got hit with a hefty import duty bill. I know this is some how related to how it's listed on the shipment when it's sent out.

As such, I was wondering if anyone who's actually imported a suit (or had experience exporting them to customers in Canada) can shed some light on this issue for me, as well as what the best way to handle it all would be?

Unfortunately a trip down to visit the builder is mostly out of the question, however depending on when the suit is ready, it -may- be possible for me to meet him at AC if it's ready in time and just pick it up from him and save myself all the trouble to begin with. However I dont want to count on that and if AC doesnt fly I wont have another chance to go down to the US this year, and possibly not for the next few years given my present budgetary constraints.


----------



## TearsOfAFallenWolf (Apr 9, 2009)

I am also down in Canada so maybe looking for a builder down here may help us?


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 9, 2009)

Well part of the problem was, I could not find a builder in Canada at the time able to do what I was looking for. There are not many builders that make realistic looking suits to begin with sadly, and even fewer suit makers that also know how to make armor.


----------



## Sarakazi (Apr 9, 2009)

I got a partial fursuit from a maker in Canada, and it took FOREVER (a month) to get through customs. Other than that, there weren't any problems.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not a suffrage expert, nor do I play one on the internet.  But I would expect that fursuits wouldn't have their own tarrif rate under NAFTA and would just be considered manufactured textile goods (ie: jeans).  So you would pay tax (provincial, sales, HST if applicable), but not duty.

The problem is probably that US shippers are using commercial carriers that do their own customs brokerage clearing, and load on fees for that.  Ship it USPS (not UPS or Fedex or DHL) and RevCan will do the suffrage clearing and not charge a fee beyond taxes for it.

Actually this works for any goods coming into Canada from the US.


----------



## Beetlecat (Apr 9, 2009)

Same rules apply to importing fursuits as they do to anythng else - have it sent USPS (NOT UPS) and marked as a 'gift'. Calling it a gift increases your personal $ import limit before you get charged for customs.

Insurance is generally included but be willing to pay extra for tracking. If a $2000 item goes missing I tend to want to be able to find it!

I do sometimes get charged for customs on yards of fake fur (it is considered a manufacturing clothing textile) but rarely on fursuits as they are costumes and not as likely to be recycled and resold.

http://reviews.ebay.com/Shipping-to...tes-Postal-Service_W0QQugidZ10000000000084869

Taken from the above linked guide, this is important: "Because USPS & CanadaPost have long standing agreements to handle each other's mail, brokers' fees are NEVER charged. EXPENSIVE BROKERS FEES MUST be CHARGED BY MOST OTHER COURIER/SHIPPING SERVICES. BUT *NOT* USPS or CANADA POST!"

Brokerage fees is when UPS or FedEx charges $100 on top of shipping on a $100 item. I've received a box of like 6 yards or fur accidentally sent UPS and had to pay an extra $150 on it.

Brokerage fees are almost always the reason 'others get hit with a hefty import duty bill'.

TL;DR

Pay for insurance and tracking. Have them send it USPS. AVOID UPS and 95% of your shipping issues will be gone just like that.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 9, 2009)

I realize it's not a fursuit but I had a kilt made in Canada and shipped down here to Kaifornistan (California). The maker (who shall remain nameless) decided to ship it to me via United Postal Service.

Kilt: $425 USD
Shipping: $39 USD
Customs: $218 USD
UPS brokerage fees: $117 USD

This all equalled one pissed off warhorse! I could have probably argued the charges but they had my kilt! Gah ...

Another maker in Canada made me a kilt and shipped via Canadian post office.

Kilt: $285 USD
Shipping: $40 USD (I think)
NO other charges were applied.

Dont' use UPS/Fed Ex/DHL! they will rip you off!

Kellan, the old warhorse.


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I certainly apperciate the feedback. And yeah, tracking is going to be a must in this case to say the least. As it is, if I get hit with the full taxes on the value it should be somewhere over $1k in tax given the way the Canadian dollar plunged vs the USD last little while.

Thus why I'm trying to avoid being hit with absolutely retarded brokerage and other fees.

Definately appreciate the help ^.^


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 11, 2009)

the  easyest  way is to  meet  the person at the next convention your both  going to


----------



## wolfbird (Apr 12, 2009)

That's a very tricky question. I work for a courier and deal with this sort of thing daily. You essentially have three ways of going about it. One of them is tricky.

1) Lie. "Gift". You can send up to CA$100 from USA to Canada and be exempt from customs fees. If you declare "no commercial value; handmade gift" you'll dodge fees and customs may or may not notice/figure it out. Generally, this works better with USA-based carriers like USPS (or Canada Post, if you are shipping southbound). I would not recommend putting shipping insurance on an item sent this way. They aren't _that _stupid and will wonder why a no commercial value item was has an insurance value of US$1000 (etc). If they open it, it's over. 

2) Honesty. Send via a courier that allows you to chose your own broker (this may only work if you are exporting via ground service). Call said broker ahead of time and get quotes so there are no nasty surprises. That way your stuff gets through with minimal fuss, but you will most likely pay customs/brokerage fees. But hey, sure beats paying a mystery fee AND a fine for lying AND having your stuff confiscated. *YES, CUSTOMS CAN DO THAT. ALL THREE. AT ONCE.* I have seen it happen, although mostly with 3rd world countries. 

3) Half-and-half. Declare item as having no commercial value and a gift. Do not insure it via courier. Insure it via a third party. When people use my courier to send works of art (mostly paintings and sculptures) we will not allow them to insure them for more than CA$100. The reasoning is "just because you want to pay $1000 for a painting of a naked lady doesn't mean that's what it's really worth". Art is a touchy subject and will have a different value to different people, unlike (example) a HD widescreen TV with a sales receipt. A lot of banks, etc will offer 3rd part insurance, or so I have been told. 


I have an easier time when I shop southbound, myself. I'm in Canada and the USA has a US$200 limit for gifts before taxation. I mostly make heads currently and that's what I sell them for anyway, so pfft.


----------

